# Biker aus dem Landkreis Schwsndorf gesucht



## Stefan1979 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Bikergemeinde
Ich bin vor einem Jahr unter die Biker gegangen. Auch ein paar meiner Arbeitskollegen sind mit unterwegs. Für 2013 ist der Arber Marathon mit der 60km MTB-Strecke und die Weltkult Tour mit 90km geplant. So sind wir oft auf dem Schwandorfer Panoramaweg, Regenstauf, Stockenfels und an der Seenplatte unterwegs. Auch ein Abstecher nach Bodenmais wäre interessant. Wir würden aber gerne mal in einer größeren Gruppe fahren. Also, wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.
PS: wir sind keine Radprofis, sondern Hobbyfahrer, die spaß an Herausforderungen haben


----------



## Stefan1979 (1. November 2012)

Hallo Modis,
Bitte den Titel ausbessern in Schwandorf, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan1601 (3. November 2012)

Hey, wir sind eine kleine Gruppe aus Schmidmühlen und suchen auch immer Leute, die uns schöne Touren hier im Umkreis zeigen können und Lust haben mal in einer größeren Gruppe zu fahren! Ist zwar nicht Schwandorf,aber fast


----------



## Stefan1979 (3. November 2012)

Super! Wieviele seid ihr? Wie alt? M/W? Welche Strecken fahrt ihr so? Distanz, hm?
Fahrt ihr nur gelegentlich zum Spaß, als Hobby, als Sport oder Professionell? 
Würd mich freuen wenn da was zam gehen würde.


----------



## Jan1601 (3. November 2012)

Wir Sind immer 5-6 Mann, fahren Hobbymäßig, unter der Woche meist nur schnelle 20-30km Feierabendtouren und am Wochenende erkunden wir die Umgebung um gute Trails zu finden! Werden dann schonmal 60-70km, aber mehr noch nicht! Fahren alle erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres richtig und viel! Sind alle zwischen 18-28! Haben aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mal in Richtung bayerischen Wald zu gehen nächstes Jahr (Bischofsmais oder einfach so Touren fahren!) Jetzt übern Winter sind wir nur zu dritt, da die anderen nicht fahren möchten, wir ziehen aber durch! Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, gibt nur schlechte Kleidung


----------



## Stefan1979 (3. November 2012)

In dem Bereich sind wir auch immer unterwegs. Dumm ist nur, dass ich 4-Schicht arbeite, und mein Kumpel Tagschicht. So kommen wir nur recht selten gemeinsam in den Sattel. Im Winter werd ich mich wieder auf InDoorCycling beschränken. Schont das Material und ist gut für die Ausdauer.


----------



## Alex-BSG (4. November 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Ich komme aus Schwandorf und fahre schon länger MTB. Fahre meistens am Wochenende und bei jedem Wetter. Wäre schön mal ein paar Trails in einer Gruppe unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Alex


----------



## sunflowerbiker (26. November 2012)

Jan1601 schrieb:


> Wir Sind immer 5-6 Mann, fahren Hobbymäßig, unter der Woche meist nur schnelle 20-30km Feierabendtouren und am Wochenende erkunden wir die Umgebung um gute Trails zu finden! Werden dann schonmal 60-70km, aber mehr noch nicht! Fahren alle erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres richtig und viel! Sind alle zwischen 18-28! Haben aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mal in Richtung bayerischen Wald zu gehen nächstes Jahr (Bischofsmais oder einfach so Touren fahren!) Jetzt übern Winter sind wir nur zu dritt, da die anderen nicht fahren möchten, wir ziehen aber durch! Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, gibt nur schlechte Kleidung




Servus, 
wann und wo trefft ihr den Euch immer?
Komme aus E-Dorf und wenn ich von meiner Meute mal freibekomme würde ich mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Stefan1979 (27. November 2012)

Zur Info nochmal für alle: Der Panoramaweg ist eigentlich ein Wanderweg des "Oberpfälzer Waldverein". Es ist ein knapp 90km langer rundweg um Schwandorf mit ca. 1000hm Aufstieg. Die Strecke besteht größten Teils aus Waldwegen und Schotterpisten. Unwegige Trampelpfade und vom Harvester umgepflügter Waldboden gehören ebenso dazu. Leider führen auch kurze Strecken über Asphalt. Aber das sind meist eher schwach befahrene Straßen. Den Namen Panoramaweg hat er verdient. Er führt über den Hirschberg mit Aussichtsturm bei Fuhrn, Büchelberg Kirche, Brückelsee, Edelmannsee, Murnersee mit Aussichtsturm, Gießerei Fronberg, entlang am Naabufer, durch Schwandorf, an der Haselbacher Deponie vorbei, durch Neukirchen über die alte Hochstraße, den Naabecker Stein, Klausensee und wieder zurück zu den großen Seen ans Ufer des Stenberger See. Somit ist auch fürs Auge was dabei. Erkennen könnt ihr den Weg an der recht guten Beschilderung mit einem diagonal geteiltem Rechteck. Die wie Hälfte weiß, die andere blau.
Viel Spaß beim entdecken.


----------



## Jan1601 (27. November 2012)

sunflowerbiker schrieb:


> Servus,
> wann und wo trefft ihr den Euch immer?
> Komme aus E-Dorf und wenn ich von meiner Meute mal freibekomme würde ich mal vorbeischauen.



hey, also im moment geht nix zam, weil wir alle Recht viel Arbeiten müssen und es so früh dunkel wird! Am Wochenende hat dann kaum irgendwer Zeit, aber wenn mal wieder was geplant ist meld ich mich mal


----------



## psx0407 (6. Dezember 2012)

servus,
ich komme aus´m raum regensburg, arbeite in wackersdorf. in der sommerzeit fahre ich 1x die woche früh mit´m bike in die arbeit und abends wieder heim.
früh fahre ich relativ flach: über regenstauf am regen entlang auf der hirschlinger seite des regens bis zum flusswanderweg ab hirschling. am ende des weges bei der zille dann hoch zur staatsstraße teublitz-bruck. dann über reiting durch´n wald bis zum steinberger see. dort am ufer entlang bis zum radlweg, der bis in´s industriegebiet führt.
heimwärts identisch bis zur strasse teublitz-bruck. ab dort auf der strasse hoch und nach ca. 1km links rein in den wald. ab dann halte ich mich mehr oder weniger auf´m höhenzug, der ständig im wald entlang einer wanderwegmarkierung bis letzlich in regenstauf wieder endet. ab dort kenne ich mich gut aus und kenne genug varianten.

nun meine frage:
von wackersdorf bis regenstauf fahre ich seit 3 jahren immer die gleiche variante, weil ich das risiko mich zu verfransen, nicht eingehen möchte. 
was gibt es für lohnende alternativen bis regenstauf, ohne die hauptrichtung, also die direkte linie, zu sehr zu verlassen.

will sagen: nach 50km einfach am morgen, dann 8h arbeit noch die perspektive auf 50km heimwärts zu haben, ist zwar schön, erfordert aber auch für mich relative sicherheit bei der routenwahl. dennoch ist "meine" strecke nach dem 50. mal etwas fad...

hat jemand was ?

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1979 (7. Dezember 2012)

@psx

Ich bin Wackersdorfer. Wenn ich nach Regensburg fahre, fahr ich über das Ufer am Steinberger See, rüber nach Reuting über die neue Gas-Pipeline, über die Staatsstraße runter ans Regen Ufer, Fluß abwärts über Ramspau, Hirschling über die Regenbrücke und dann aufm Radweg weiter Richtung Regenstauf. Ist glaub ich fast das gleiche.


----------



## psx0407 (7. Dezember 2012)

Stefan1979 schrieb:


> @psx
> Wenn ich nach Regensburg fahre, fahr ich über das Ufer am Steinberger See, rüber nach Reuting über die neue Gas-Pipeline, über die Staatsstraße runter ans Regen Ufer, Fluß abwärts über Ramspau, Hirschling über die Regenbrücke und dann aufm Radweg weiter Richtung Regenstauf. Ist glaub ich fast das gleiche.


das ist genau meine hinwärts-route, also in richtung wackersdorf.
heimwärst ist sie m.m.n. nicht sehr prickelnd, da doch ziemlich flach. die von mir beschriebene variante geht ständig auf und ab, ohne lange rampen zu haben.
aber es zweigen auf der linie von der staatstrasse bis regenstauf zig wege links und rechts ab, nur wage ich eben wegen dem möglichen zeitverlust nicht das risiko am abend, es auszuprobieren.
aber da gibt es bestimmt ein paar singletrail-abschnitte...

psx0407


----------



## Stefan1979 (7. Dezember 2012)

Dein Hinweg nach Wackersdorf ist aber auch sehr riskant. Da wo der Flußwanderweg beginnt, ist der weg gern mal überflutet. Da hilft dann nur der Weg oben durchs Maisfeld. Die Waldarbeiten letztes Jahr haben dem Weg auch nicht gerade gut getan. Also ich fahr deinen Hinweg gern Richtung Regenstauf. Schöne rasante Abfahrt nach der Staatsstraße bis ans Regenufer. Und im Anschluss schön abwechslungsreich je nach Wetter ;-)
Aufm Hinweg wenn du das Regenufer verlässt, geht es den Anstieg hoch zur Straße. Auf halber Strecke kannst du rechts abbiegen, und den Weg über die Burg Stockenfels nach Brunn einschlagen. Ein schönes Berglein mit anschließender länger Schotter Abfahrt bis Steinberg. Wenn du die Burg linker Hand liegen lässt, kannst du über eine ziemlich hügelige Piste mit zum Teil sehr groben Schotter und steilen Anstiegen nach Fischbach fahren, und dann über Brunn nach Steinberg.


----------



## psx0407 (8. Dezember 2012)

ah, danke. das hört sich gut an.
stockenfels kenne ich: die abfahrt runter zum regenufer bin ich ende sommer mal wieder gefahren. war überrascht, wie erodiert das da mittlerweile ist. aber es ging grad noch...
aber das von dir beschriebene probiere ich mal aus.

wg. regenufer:
bin´s heuer (wie jedes jahr) bestimmt 20x gefahren. es gibt ein paar ewig mehr oder weniger nasse stellen, aber sonst ging´s immer gut dort. maisfeld am ende als umfahrung der kleinen senke, die oft überschwemmt ist, geht nur solange der mais nicht steht, weil sonst ist der bauer (verständlicherweise) sauer und legt äste in den weg.   

schöne grüße.


----------



## Stefan1979 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ebenso sollte man nicht direkt bis zur Burg hochradeln. Da liegen zwar keine Äste vom Bauern, aber dafür gern mal eine Hand voll Reißnägel vom Burgherrn ;-)
Du arbeitest sicher bei BMW, oder?


----------



## psx0407 (28. Dezember 2012)

naja, nicht direkt bei bmw, aber knapp daneben. direkt nebem dem bmw-innovationspark, gleich gegenüber der kartbahn.

gruß.
psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1979 (28. Dezember 2012)

Na, ich fahr den Radweg noch n Stück weiter Richtung Murner See


----------



## psx0407 (28. Dezember 2012)

ja dann bleibt ja nur noch rauberweiherhaus...   

psx0407


----------



## Stefan1979 (28. Dezember 2012)

Das denken die meisten. Da hinten hast du die WewaTech, das Betonwerk, Stahl, Suntec, Eckart, Hega und Isovolta. Sind einige Firmen.


----------



## psx0407 (29. Dezember 2012)

jaja, das ist mir schon klar.
ich meinte dass du nach hause "auf´m radweg ein stück weiter fährst".

sonst ned viel resonanz auf diesen thread hier...schade!

psx0407


----------



## 3cinos (29. Dezember 2012)

@Stefan1979
welche Herausforderungen sucht/(st) Ihr/Du?
Welche Streckenbeschaffenheit/Profile Hm und km?
Was erwartetst Du von dem Abstecher in Bodenmais?


----------



## DaMichl12 (29. Dezember 2012)

Servus,

komme aus Maxhütte-Haidhof und bin überwiegend im Regental unterwegs (Marienthal, Grafenwinn,Nittenau,Hirschling...). 
Über Mitfahrer würde ich mich auch freuen!

Habe auch vor, nächstes Jahr (Mitte-Ende Juni oder auch Juli) meine erste Alpenüberquerung zu fahren (Albrecht Route v2), wofür ich noch einen Mitfahrer suche (Interessenten bitte melden!).

MfG


----------



## Stefan1979 (29. Dezember 2012)

Für eine Alpenüberquerung fehlst bei mir noch a bissele. Aber alles andere is mir vertraut.


----------



## Alex-BSG (2. Januar 2013)

Servus,

würde in den nächsten Tagen gern mal ne Runde drehen. (nach dem Weihnachtsstreß muss ich einfach mal raus) Wetter sieht zwar nicht so toll aus aber Freitag sollen ja 8° werden. Da kann man die Kiste dannach auch mal mit Wasser waschen.... Wann, Wie und Wo und wie weit ist mir egal.


----------



## Stefan1979 (2. Januar 2013)

Sorry, 
Mein Esel hängt momentan ziemlich zerlegt im Keller am Montageständer. Warte sehnsüchtig auf meinen Steckschlüssel, damit ich endlich meine Hollowtech Lager richtig Festziehen kann. Dachte, da hab ich im Winter genug  Zeit. Kann ja keiner wissen, dass es Heuer keinen Winter gibt.


----------



## 3cinos (2. Januar 2013)

Servus Alex,
Samstag würde evtl. bei mir gehen, ist aber noch nicht sicher!
Hättes einen Vorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-BSG (2. Januar 2013)

Ein Vorschlag wäre ne Tour auf dem viel beschriebenen Panoramaweg. Welche Richtung würdest Du gern fahren?


----------



## 3cinos (2. Januar 2013)

Habe die Idee im Dreieck Nittenau-Teublitz-Regenstauf eine Tagestour mit 2000-2500Hm und möglichst wenig km zu basteln. Denke vielleicht an eine Erkundungsfahrt im Bereich Stockenfels-Meßnerskreith-Hirschling. Kennst Du Dich da aus?


----------



## Alex-BSG (2. Januar 2013)

In dieser Gegend war ich noch nicht so viel unterwegs. Können gern eine Erkundungsfahrt machen. Wo und wann sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## 3cinos (3. Januar 2013)

@alex,
Wo: Zw. AS Teublitz und Haiderhof ist ein Parkplatz, der würde sich anbieten
Wann: Bzgl. Samstag weiß ich morgen mehr. Wenn, würde Dir 13 Uhr passen?


----------



## Alex-BSG (4. Januar 2013)

@3cinos
13 Uhr passt, nur wo der Parkplatz ist bin ich mir nicht so sicher......


----------



## Stefan1979 (4. Januar 2013)

Alex-BSG schrieb:


> @3cinos
> 13 Uhr passt, nur wo der Parkplatz ist bin ich mir nicht so sicher......



Ich denke er meint Hauderhöf. Du kommst auf der A93 aus Richtung SAD, nimmst die Ausfahrt Teublitz, und biegst nach links ab Richtung Bruck i.d.Opf. Nach wenigen hundert Meter ist zwar auf der linken Seite ein Pendlerparkplatz. Den meint er aber sicher nicht. Nach wenigen Kilometern kommt auf der rechten Seite ein Parkplatz. Von da kann man schön ins Regental runter stechen. Ich denke, dass er den meint:

http://m.google.com/u/m/RJ3rqT


----------



## 3cinos (4. Januar 2013)

Danke Stefan, ja genau den würde ich meinen. Momentan sehe ich aber unsere Ausfahrt "dahinschwimmen". Ich denke der Wettergott meint es schlecht mit uns.


----------



## Alex-BSG (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe ne Regenjacke , Ich denke für die Tour http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.101088.html sollte das funktionieren.
 @stefan: Danke für die Beschreibung zum Parkplatz


----------



## 3cinos (4. Januar 2013)

Alex,
da kennt sich aber einer aus ! Je nachdem wie naß es ist, müssen wir evtl. örtl entscheiden. Wenn es bei Steffling einen Notübergang gibt, können wir die Teerschleife umgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1979 (4. Januar 2013)

3cinos schrieb:


> Wenn es bei Steffling einen Notübergang gibt, können wir die Teerschleife umgehen



Ich bin gestern an der Brückenbaustelle vorbei gefahren. Gesehen hab ich nix der gleichen. Aber da die Bögen schon von Ufer zu Ufer gehen, dürfte zumindest eine Behelfsbrücke vorhanden sein. Ansonsten müsst ihr vor bis zur Umgehung

PS: lasst euch nicht vom Vohburger direkt auf dem Burghügel erwischen! Nicht dass er wieder Nägel streut!


----------



## Alex-BSG (4. Januar 2013)

Brücke? Nägel auf dem Bughügel? Wie gesagt war dort noch nicht so oft unterwegs. Kling aber interessant....


----------



## DaMichl12 (4. Januar 2013)

Das mit den Nägeln würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren...
Wegbeschaffenheiten dürften nicht die besten sein, hier hat es seit Donnerstag Abend fast durchgehend geregnet. Morgen wirds wohl nicht recht viel besser werden.
Aber Schlamm und Gegenwind sind ja bekanntlich die besten Trainingspartner 

MfG und viel Spaß


----------



## Stefan1979 (4. Januar 2013)

Von der Burg bis zum Wasserstein dürfte der Weg kein Problem sein. Meist Schotter oder Sand. Recht gut befestigt.
Der Vohburger verwaltet die alte Burg, und macht die Führungen. Er schimpft immer über die Radler die versuchen bis hoch zu kommen, und beim runterfahren das Erdreich beim Bremsen mitnehmen. Und seine sehr attraktive Tochter, die Sissy, hat gesagt:" Passt blos auf! Wenn er Reifenspuren sieht streut er wieder Nägel!"


----------



## 3cinos (5. Januar 2013)

Wer bremst verliert und das mit den Nägeln soll kein Problem darstellen. Habe soeben Stahlband auf Holzfelge und Magnet montiert


----------



## Alex-BSG (5. Januar 2013)

Schöne Tour mit 34km, 1000hm und 3Stunden lockerer Fahrzeit. Die im Bau befindliche Brücke konnte erfolgreich überquert werden und für die Nägel auf dem Burghügel war es wohl zu matschig. Zusätzlich war uns der Wettergott wohlgesonnen und lies uns fast trocken ankommen. Sollten wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen, dann eventuell mit einer Tagestour und noch mehr Teilnehmern aus dieser Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1979 (5. Januar 2013)

Man, bin ich neidisch! 
Komm grad ausm Trainingskeller. Da ging's nur Bergauf, und zur Motivation lief:"Where The Trail Ends"
Da vergisst man die Zeit wenigstens! 

Also wenn's mal ans Gruppenradeln geht, bin ich mit von der Partie.


----------



## safarifuehrer (21. März 2013)

Nabend,

bin vor kurzem nach Schwandorf gezogen und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich bei einer Eurer Touren mal anschließen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## Alex-BSG (22. März 2013)

Servus,
wie siehts dieses Wochenende aus? Mit langen Hosen und Mütze sollte es gehen. Müssen ja nicht gleich 80km fahren.

Gruß Alex


----------



## safarifuehrer (23. März 2013)

Moin Alex,

ich wäre dabei. 

Gruß


----------



## Alex-BSG (24. März 2013)

Moin,

falls es noch weitere Interessenten in dieser Runde gibt, Treffpunkt ist heute 14:00 Marktplatz Schwandorf.

Alex


----------



## Alex-BSG (24. März 2013)

War ne schöne Tour. Ich hatte knapp 40km und 560hm auf der Uhr. Nicht ganz so weit wie sonst, aber bei Temperaturen zwischen 0,5 und 5°C völlig ausreichend. Da im Wald alles noch gefroren ist sind wir auch recht sauber geblieben. Nach Kaffe und Kuchen am  Marktplatz haben wir die Tour zufrieden beendet. Hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung, dann bei höheren Temperaturen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Stefan1979 (24. März 2013)

Hey, Super! Find klasse, wenn das so funktioniert. Einfach zeit und Treffpunkt Posten. Wer da ist fährt mit, und wer nicht da ist hat Pech. Und immer schön Bilder machen und Tracks Posten.


----------



## safarifuehrer (24. März 2013)

Jau, kann bestätigen, dass es ne super Tour war heute.

Jetzt muss es nur noch wärmer werden und ich muss das Stumpi wieder fahrtauglich machen 

Tobi


----------



## freeridealex (25. März 2013)

Tach zusammen,
bin aus Ensdorf und auch immer auf der Suche nach Leuten, die dasselbe Hobby wie ich haben. hab jetzt mal den Fred durchgelesen und denke, dass Ihr eine ganz coole Truppe seid. Wenn ich das mit meiner Family gebacken kriege, würde ich mich gern hin und wieder bei Euch einklinken. SAD is ja nicht so weit weg von mir.
Kurz zu mir: fahre schon länger MTB allerdings nicht professionell, sondern als Lieblingshobby. Worauf ich nicht so stehe ist racemäßig unterwegs zu sein. Ich mags gern ein wenig anspruchsvoll und "genüßlich".


----------



## safarifuehrer (25. März 2013)

Hi freeridealex,
super. Je mehr je besser 

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (26. März 2013)

Hey begeisterte Hobbyfahrer!!

Ich möcht Euch mal einladen mit dem TSV Nittenau-Radsport eine Samstagstour zu machen. Treffpunkt ist jeden Samstag um 13.30 beim Brunnen am Marktplatz

Wir sind keine Naschen sondern genießen die Ausfahrten. In der Regel fahren wir so knapp 40 u 1000hm

Anschließend ist zu 90 % Einkehr bei uns in der Zanzibar um noch erlebtes Auszutauschen

Wir fahren überwiegend Trails aber auch eine Gruppe mit Waldautobahnen!!

Wenn Ihr lust habt kommt einfach oder meldet Euch mal bei mir, wir freuen uns immer auf neue Bekanntschaften zu machen

MTB Gruß Dirk


----------



## safarifuehrer (2. April 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Tour am kommenden Sonntag?
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Stefan1979 (2. April 2013)

Bin interessiert! Zeit? Treffpunkt? Wäre bei dir Samstag eine Option?


----------



## 3cinos (2. April 2013)

Wo soll's den hingehen?


----------



## safarifuehrer (2. April 2013)

Hi!

Samstag passt bei mir nicht so gut.

Sonntag wäre ich was Zeit, Ort und Route betrifft flexibel.
Ich kenne mich eh noch nicht aus 

Gruß


----------



## Stefan1979 (3. April 2013)

Okay. Sonntag muß ich mir also freischaufeln. Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt am Steinberger See, rüber nach Heselbach/Wackersdorf zum Panoramaweg, und diesem folgen bis Krondorf SAD? Dürften so um die 50km sein


----------



## Alex-BSG (3. April 2013)

Servus,

ich hätte auch Lust. Ich versuch es einzurichten.

Gruß Alex


----------



## safarifuehrer (4. April 2013)

Der Routenvorschlag klingt gut.
Wegen der Abfahrtszeit können wir ja dann schauen wie Du kannst.


----------



## 3cinos (4. April 2013)

Wieviel Hm werden sich auf die 50km ergeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1979 (5. April 2013)

Treffpunkt 
http://goo.gl/maps/zuMR
Uhrzeit 13:00

Es ist ein Pendlerparkplatz. Wir können also auch an Rundkurs draus machen, wenn ihr mit dem Auto kommen wollt.

Zu den Hm mach ich mal keine verbindlichen Angaben mehr, da ich mit meinem neuen Sigma 2209 feststellen musste, daß mein Cyclemeter App gerne mal total daneben liegt. Aber es werden gut 500Hm sein.


----------



## safarifuehrer (5. April 2013)

Alles klar,

dann bis Sonntag um 13 Uhr!

Ich werd wohl mit dem Rad aus Schwandorf rüber fahren.
Wenn jemand aus der Ecke mitkommen möchte (Alex?) können wir uns um 12:30 auf dem Marktplatz treffen.


----------



## Stefan1979 (5. April 2013)

Da ich festgestellt habe, dass ich anscheinend unfähig bin, den Treffpunkt als link zu Posten, hier die Anfahrtsbeschreibung:
Von Schwandorf kommend verläuft ab Wackersdorf beidseitig der B85 ein Radweg. Ab der ersten Unterführung am Wertstoffhof geht der Radweg nur noch links der B85 weiter. Diesem folgen bis zur großen Unterführung bei der Industriestraße. Da erwarte ich dich(euch).


----------



## Alex-BSG (7. April 2013)

Haben heute zu dritt ne landschaftlich schöne Tour absolviert. Ich hatte zu hause 63km und 714hm auf der Uhr. Stefan hat uns vorbildlich navigiert und zusätzlich mit diversen geschichtlichen und geografischen Informationen versorgt.


----------



## Stefan1979 (7. April 2013)

Alle wieder heil zuhause angekommen? Wieviele km und Hm waren's letztendlich! Meine 1200 können ja nicht stimmen...
@ Alex Ist das Foto was geworden?

Mir hat's getaugt. War zwar konditionell gelegentlich an der Grenze, war aber trotz Güllewiese, kurzfristigen Bodenkontakt, einzelnen Schneeflocken und Kuchen vom Montag ein richtig schöner Nachmittag.


----------



## Alex-BSG (7. April 2013)

Noch ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## safarifuehrer (8. April 2013)

Jau, kann nur bestätigen, dass das ne super Tour war.
Auf eine baldige Wiederholung...


----------



## Jan1601 (9. April 2013)

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, dass wir uns beim nächsten mal auch mal einklinken  Im Moment ist aber nur mein Freeride-HT fit, was mir bei großen Anstiegen ein bissl zu schaffen macht, hoffe da kann ich mithalten mit euch


----------



## safarifuehrer (28. April 2013)

Bin am Samstag der Einladung von Dirk nach Nittenau gefolgt und eine super Tour mitgefahren. Waren ein paar super Trails und einige giftige Anstiege dabei. Mit An- und Rückreise nach SAD hatte ich am Ende dann doch 98km auf dem Tacho und war platt  
Werde auf jeden Fall nochmal vorbeischauen.

Was ich auch am Samstag erfahren habe:
Am Mittwoch dem 1.5. ist Oberpfälzer Radsporttag in Lupburg:
http://www.radsport-lupburg.de/
Es gibt geführte MTB Touren (30 & 50km).

Überlege hinzufahren - besteht vielleicht interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft von SAD aus?


----------



## WoodGhost (29. April 2013)

Servus mitanand.

So, nach einiger Zeit der Abstinenz, Arbeit und Kinder, versuche ich mal wieder mich auf den Sattel zu schwingen. Falls ihr mal ne normale Tour fährt und noch Mitfahrer sucht würde ich gerne mal mitbiken. Bin hauptsächlich im Weiden-Neustadt/Waldnaab Raum unterwegs wo es auch ein paar knackige Anstiege, Abfahrten und Touren gibt. Zumindest für Oberpfälzer Verhältnisse. Wenn jemand mal in der Nähe ist oder nen Guide braucht kann sich gerne melden. Gehör aber nicht mehr, nach ein paar heftigen Stürzen, zu den ganz Narrischen. Und da ich erst wieder in "Tritt" kommen muss werde ich es ein bischen langsam angehen. Aber für ne normale Tour mit eventueller bzw. möglicher Einkehr dürfte es noch reichen


----------



## safarifuehrer (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand Morgen Interesse an einer Tour?

Wollte von Schwandorf aus Richtung Nabburg fahren und dort ein paar Hügel mitnehmen. Denke das ganze kommt so auf ca. 60km und knapp 1000hm. Abfahrtzeit ist flexibel.

Einkehr nach der Tour im Biergarten natürlich möglich


----------



## Speedlimit (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo beisammen. Ich würde mich gelegentlich gern mal anschließen.
Kurzes Profil. 
Bin 39 und fahr seit ein paar Jahren Rennrad und Mountainbike.
Bin öfters mit meinen 2 Cousins unterwegs. Klappt nur nicht immer. Hab im August 3 Wochen und im September/Oktober 4 Wochen Urlaub.
Vielleicht klappt ja mal ne Ausfahrt bzw. auch ne 2-3 Tagestour.
In diesem Sinne.
Grüße Armin

Ganz vergessen. 
Ich komm aus Grafenricht bei Stulln


----------



## psx0407 (14. Juli 2013)

servus leute,
fahre morgen (montag) wieder aus regensburg mit dem bike in die arbeit nach wackersdorf und abends wieder heim.
falls sich mir jemand abends ab wackersdorf anschliessen will, bitte hier melden oder unter 0172/7080201.
werde so gegen 1700 am steinberger see vorbeikommen und über regenstauf heimfahren. es sind ein paar nette trails dabei.

psx0407


----------



## DaMichl12 (21. Juli 2013)

Würde heute Nachmittag (ab ca. 16-17 Uhr - früher geht auch) eine Tour im Regental drehen. Treffpunkt beliebig (komme aus Maxhütte-Haidhof).

Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## Alex-BSG (21. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei!
Alex


----------



## Alex-BSG (21. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei!
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (21. Juli 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> servus leute,
> fahre morgen (montag) wieder aus regensburg mit dem bike in die arbeit nach wackersdorf und abends wieder heim.
> falls sich mir jemand abends ab wackersdorf anschliessen will, bitte hier melden oder unter 0172/7080201.
> werde so gegen 1700 am steinberger see vorbeikommen und über regenstauf heimfahren. es sind ein paar nette trails dabei.


selbiges am 220713!

psx0407


----------

